# What do you think about this for a national class?



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Here are some ideas that I’ve been kicking around in regards to a fun, inexpensive national series that would hopefully be devoid of the ugly bickering and politics that have infested our hobby. I have always been more partial to hardbody racing, as I am a modeler at heart and like the realism hardbodies offer. How about an entry-level national series based loosely on the American LeMans Series and their classifications? Here is what I came up with brainstorming. As you move up in class you move up in options and speed. I think it would be a great way to go. Let me know what you guys think.

IMSA CLASS
This class would allow either the Magna-Traction or the Johnny Lightning pancake chassis. The only allowable modification would be slip-on silicones, in either black or dark gray. The bodies would be any “vintage” road racing body from 1980 or earlier. The bodies must be of street car based racers, like found in Trans-Am and the various GT classes. You can adapt bodies from other manufacturers to fit the chassis but no lightening allowed. To discourage any cheating all winners’ cars can be claimed for $20. If you put more than that into the car just to win, then you’ve got more issues than Sports Illustrated!

GT CLASS
This class would offer a little more diversity. For the GT Class you could run any readily available, mass produced chassis (Tomy/BSRT, Tyco/Mattel, Wizzard, Slottech, or Lifelike). Essentially this would be a hardbody Super Stock class with black or gray slip-on silicones and any post-1980 production car based road racing body. The same body modification rules would be in effect as with the IMSA class, and any winning car can be claimed for $50 to discourage rule benders.

LMP CLASS
This would be the fastest class. In this class it would basically be full on Super Stock, allowing any manufacturer’s chassis, sponge silicones, etc. and any late model (post 1980) lexan prototype bodies. The rules would be based on HOPRA and UFHORA rules. $80 claims the winner. 

Let me know what you guys think. This is definitely a work in process/progress.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Sounds pretty cool, but I'm not too fond of the winner having to sell his car....I know I wouldn't. How about if the winner's car passes tech, and the win is legal, the winner must share his tweaking knowledge with the group. That could make future races even more competitive.

Also, how about an MT/XT class where you must have a body with a wing on the rear, like:

Porsche 917-10
Ferrari 512M
Lola T260
Ford MK Shadow
McClaren XLR (AW McClarens can be lowered)


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

The winner doesn't HAVE to sell his car after each race. If it is suspected the car is out of compliance then one of the other racers can buy it. The claim rule is there to discourage cheaters. My take is this: if you have to cheat to win as a grown man playing with toy cars then you REALLY need to talk to a professional. I'm just throwing my ideas out there to help bring back low cost racing and FUN back before it's too late. And as for the bodies, we could alternate between the prototypes and the production based bodies for the IMSA class. That's cool with me.


----------

